# Siiting up with The dead No More



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

These song is by Ray Stevens:


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I know. That song & video are hilarious.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Blinky The House Elf,
That was the first time I saw this. Thanks - it was a HOOT and a HOWL!


----------



## Coffindan (Aug 21, 2007)

AWESOME!!! First time I ever heard that one!


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm Glad you liked it I laughed so hard when I first saw it I fell out of my chair..rofl


----------



## Dr.Kreepy (Aug 14, 2005)

That was great! Thanks Blinky!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

Dr.Kreepy said:


> That was great! Thanks Blinky!


On you tube there are over 25 Ray Stevens songs. if you want to save them to disk.? He has to be one of the funniest guys around. I just Love Him..Everyone needs a laugh now and then.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that was great. i love ray stevens and have a tape and video by him, but i never heard that one before. this is a little off this track, but a really funny one by him is the hair cut song. i crack up over him on just about anything he does. it's in his style as well.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> that was great. i love ray stevens and have a tape and video by him, but i never heard that one before. this is a little off this track, but a really funny one by him is the hair cut song. i crack up over him on just about anything he does. it's in his style as well.



I haven't hear that one is there a way you can post it ? or what is the name of the song?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i would post it but i don't have any idea how to do that. it is on a cassette tape i own. the cassette tape is titled-ray stevens i have returned. and the song is actually called-the haircut song. there's another song on this tape-the pirate song. it is really funny as well. the whole tape is funny.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok Then well at least we know how to find it in stores now,lol
Thank you so much


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hi blinky, i went into google, typed in ray stevens, clicked on search, when ray pulled up it gave different options, i clicked on the one that the song was in, and i did get the lyrics pulled up. i don't know if you played around in that area if you could get the music to play, but you can at least see the lyrics.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> hi blinky, i went into google, typed in ray stevens, clicked on search, when ray pulled up it gave different options, i clicked on the one that the song was in, and i did get the lyrics pulled up. i don't know if you played around in that area if you could get the music to play, but you can at least see the lyrics.


I found some guy singing it on youtube last night,lol 
not as good as ray singing it But I heard it,it is funny, Thanks


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

glad you found it, even if it wasn't ray, i am sure it wasn't as good. i have never seen ray do it, but i picture it in my mind, even that tickles me.


----------

